# just had nissan 350z for 2 hrs



## xtc246 (Sep 21, 2004)

Just had my brothers 350z for 2 hrs...and what a car it is turns more heads than my ttr and is so quick....is there any down sides to these cars that any you know about???I may be in for a change .....all views for and against would help me make my mind up cheers...........


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

xtc246 said:


> ....is there any down sides to these cars that any you know about???


* RWD. *

wfg, Hans.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks like a maxpower Micra..............


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Iceman said:


> xtc246 said:
> 
> 
> > ....is there any down sides to these cars that any you know about???
> ...


Would have said that was one of the upsides myself. :?


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

It's a Nissan therefore I wouldn't expect dashpad or coilpack failures :wink:

I personally think they look stunning...

Grimsby Audi do too - they had one pride of place on their front for a couple of weeks!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> xtc246 said:
> 
> 
> > ....is there any down sides to these cars that any you know about???
> ...


He said 'downsides' NOT 'upsides' !


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

xtc246 said:


> ...is there any down sides to these cars that any you know about???


Its still got that Datsun (I mean Nissan - giving my age away there) badge on it.. 

John

p.s: I passed my test in a Datsun Sunny ..


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's a good car. Nearly ordered one myself back in January.

The only real downside for me was the 'Japanese' interior. :?

It sounds lovely, and is quick. It looks good and does turn heads.

If I didn't own a TT I would have got one. Why have cotton....


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Great cars. Totally different drive to the inert TT, the Nissan feels butch and alive. Yes it's RWD, that's what makes it fun. Porsches are RWD but people don't seem to have a problem with them.

What the 350 needs is that supercharger conversion (Stillen or someone like that do this). Makes it real world as fast as a TVR T350 then. I'm tempted ...


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

TVR_Man said:


> Porsches are RWD but people don't seem to have a problem with them.


Not all Porsche are crippled with RWD only..

And they don't have the N*ss*n badge as well..

John


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

TVR_Man said:


> Great cars. Totally different drive to the inert TT, the Nissan feels butch and alive. Yes it's RWD, that's what makes it fun. Porsches are RWD but people don't seem to have a problem with them.


I've never understood why RWD = Fun, I've had a number of rear wheel drive cars and to me they just seemed to more unpredictable in slippy conditions. That's partly why the Quattro TT was so appealing.
I know on Top Gear they refer to RWD being fun but that's usually when they're on a track and sliding the car round corners. For a car that spends 99.9% of its time on the public highways is there still that fun element?

As for the 350Z, great looking car, certainly a close rival in looks to the TT. 8)


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> TVR_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porsches are RWD but people don't seem to have a problem with them.
> ...


Badge snobs like you are just the reason there are less than 2000 in the country. 
As for rwd not being fun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I love mine to bits, a very different car to my TT, gives me a rush when pushing on, much more feedback, and the ability to hang the rear out, although not very grown up and sensible is intoxicating.
As for the interior, it`s 90% of audi quality, have a seat in one before you dismiss the brand.
Agree it turns more heads, but this probobly has a lot to do with the TT being around for so long and eveyone`s seen one now.
I get 'what is that?' from people all the time.
You`ll never catch me bad mouthing the TT , I loved mine, but I neded a change and the 350 fitted the bill perfectly.


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Here`s my interior, and yes I`ve heard all the clever orange gags.....


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

TVR_Man said:


> Great cars. Totally different drive to the inert TT, the Nissan feels butch and alive. Yes it's RWD, that's what makes it fun. Porsches are RWD but people don't seem to have a problem with them.
> 
> What the 350 needs is that supercharger conversion (Stillen or someone like that do this). Makes it real world as fast as a TVR T350 then. I'm tempted ...


Stillen blower requires a max power stylee bonnet bulge as it sits on top of the plenum. The vortech one is better suited to those who want to keep it stealth, and 400+ bhp on tap too  
About Â£6k all told though :? and void your 3 year engine warranty


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Not a great pic, but........


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> TVR_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Great cars. Totally different drive to the inert TT, the Nissan feels butch and alive. Yes it's RWD, that's what makes it fun. Porsches are RWD but people don't seem to have a problem with them.
> ...


Well I'm happy with the TVR for now. A 350z + Â£6k is over Â£30k which buys a lot of other cars. I will definitely research the various upgrade routes on the Nissan if I'm serious about getting one though. Had a nice fast blast from Bucks to Devon and back in the TVR yesterday. Perfect weather for a fast cross country drive. 6,000 miles on the odo now and getting faster the more miles it does. Only had the car 5 months, must keep it for 2 years min to reduce deprecation impact ...

Badge snobs who turn their noses up at the Nissan name but think Audi is oh so exclusive and posh should remember the TT is not much more than a Skoda in a frock (only joking kids). Since when was Nissan (or Datsun) a bad badge anyway? Compared to something like Vauxhall, Rover etc?!?

I had a Nissan Sylvia which was faster and a better car with sensible running costs compared to the 325i which was my other choice at the time. I then had a Nissan 200sx S13 which I uprated to around 250hp. Went like hell, didn't really handle though. The 350z address the handling issue, and drops a nice torquey V6 into the engine bay. Lovely. Damn, I've just given the game away - I love Nissan sports cars.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> Badge snobs who turn their noses up at the Nissan name but think Audi is oh so exclusive and posh should remember the TT is not much more than a Skoda in a frock (only joking kids).


LOL - I've been waiting for someone to post that response! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm keeping my gob shut... :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I see the TT bigots have invaded the Other Marques forum 

Do us a favour lads, go back discussing the merits of various polishes and where to mount your TTOC badges (I could suggest a location...)


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

> As for the interior, it`s 90% of audi quality


i am assuming you mean the TT interior, if so you are misguided my friend. the Z's interior, while it looks ok, is not even close to 90% of the TT's quality. after a few months of driving, there's a definate cheap plastic feel to the whole of the Z's interior (probably the cheap plastic used in it :wink: ). 
don't get me wrong, i'm not slating the car itself, for it's fine for what it's meant to be, but in no way does the interior quality match audi's.

justin


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

When I look out the window in the morning, I can't see my car but I DO see a silver 350Z and often linger at the window. Its very nearly worthy of the tag: the next generation TT. I think if it had token seats in the rear, Audi Badges, Lost the rear wiper, it would be a very worthy successor in the looks department. Couldn't tell you how they drive. Almost afraid to book a test drive in case I have to join another forum and figure out some loan repayments...not a desired option...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As I said to a few people at AmD on Saturday, if you could take the Nissan engine, the Nissan ergonomics, the Nissan stereo, the Nissan dealer attitude and servicing, but with the Audi badge and the overall quality of the Audi interior materials (but not the interior layout!) it would be an absolute world-beater.

It thrashes the TT hands down in SO many areas, and had it worn a different badge, would have totally rocked the world in the same way that the TT did originally. I have no doubt about that, having done 23k miles in mine...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I think it could have got away with the Porsche Badge Myself. as a 968 CS replacement. Boxster Beater.

Wrong Badge. Wrong Continent.

Great looking car.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm keeping my gob shut... :lol:


Are you not feeling well?  :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> When I look out the window in the morning...
> .. Lost the rear wiper


You mean its got a rear wiper?

Thats it then - I've gotta have one then... 

John


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

amtechuk said:


> Not a great pic, but........


Looks a nice car but i think it needs lowering and at least 19s on there


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

All i good time 8) It`s only 2months old :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

They must be good - Boris Johnson drives one.. :wink:

Seriously though - I am a fan after a few drives in my brothers Z. A lot of car for the money.


----------

